# feliz día de la primavera (u otra cosa)



## mtr

Hola a todos: querría saber si se suele decir "bonne journée de printemps" para saludar a la gente por el día de la primavera, como sinónimo del español "*feliz día de la primavera*".


----------



## magda84

bonjour!!! cómo se dice "felíz día de la primavera" en français?? merci beaucoup!!


----------



## letita

bonne journée de printemps es más bien "buen día de primavera".. Podría decir: Il fait une bonne journée de printemps, pero creo q así por las buenas, como cuando felicitas la navidad no lo puedes decir. Sería más bien algo así como "Joyeuse journée de printemps" o algo por ele stilo... Q algún francés me corriga porq aunq bastante interiorizada, el francés sigue sin ser mi lengua materna.


----------



## ampurdan

¿"Joyeuse journée de printemps"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No se solía felicitar el primer día de la primavera cuando vivía en Francia (pero hace mucho tiempo que no vivo allí). 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## FLorencee

Hola!!!


La primavera es mas bien la época de los amores  en Francia, no la de los buenos dias de primavera; 
Vamos, que nunca lo escuché. 

Ah, y también algunos celebran los anyos como si fueran primaveras. O sea "Il a 45 printemps". 

PD: Celebran en francia el verano con una noche dedicada a la musica, el 21 de junio. aunque no tenga nada que ver con lo que preguntas  

Saludos

flo


----------



## Anthos

Buenas noches:
pero, que yo sepa, aquí, en las Españas, tampoco nos felicitamos la primavera. Una cosa es que podamos formar la expresión y otra que la usemos, que corresponda a un hecho social. Estoy seguro que ocurre igual en francés: como han apuntado ya en este hilo se puede formar la frase pero no se utiliza, porque no existe la costumbre.
Aún así, me parece bien que se felicite todo: la melancolía del otoño, la serenidad del invierno, el resurgir de la primavera y el bochorno del verano. Si se necesita una banda sonora recomiendo la "Dansa de la primavera" de María del Mar Bonet (de una belleza que hechiza y arrastra).
P.D. para Florence: en español también se dice "cumplir cuarenta y cinco primaveras", y "cumplir cuarenta y cinco abriles" (segunda recomendación: "Abril", de Carlos Cano). Necesario, ahora, que se anuncian los fríos
A bientôt.


----------



## mtr

Aviso que aquí en Argentina si se saluda por el día de la primavera (aunque aclaro que es la única estación conmemorada), no como si fuese una felicitación, sino como un deseo de felicidad para los tiempos que comienzan con la primavera, y también para el mismo día de la primavera, ya que la mayoría de los jóvenes se juntan  en las plazas a tomar mate y demás.  A su vez, el día de la primavera (21 de septiembre) coincide aquí con el día del estudiante, así que en realidad uno no sabe muy bien qué es lo que festeja, pero les puedo asegurar que ese día todas las personas se saludan con la frase mencionada (¿Feliz día de la primavera!), y en muchos casos también se obsequian flores (sea un ramo o una simple margarita). Es más, en las calles muchas personas salen a vender flores porque saben que la gente las va a comprar. Termino aquí mi comentario ya que veo que se está desvirtuando de la pregunta original, y ya nada tiene que ver con el francés sino con diferencias culturales. Gracias a todos por haber respondido. Y FELIZ DÍA DE LA PRIMAVERA!!!!!! (aunque haya sido ayer)


----------



## ed-hipo

yo creo que basicamente no se celebra el dia de la primavera en Francia asi que no hay equivalente
solo diriamos "voilà le printemps" "ça y est ! c'est le printemps" osea ha llegado ya la primavera !


----------



## Gévy

Pues es una pena que no tengamos un día tan bonito que festejar en Francia. habrá que instaurarlo. Entonces todos prodremos felicitarnos con un : "Bonne fête du printemps!"

Merci mtr pour tes bons voeux, même s'ils nous arrivent en début d'automne ! 

Bonne fête du printemps à toi aussi.

Bisous


----------



## ratona!84

Pues nunca había oído eso de la Fiesta de la primavera pero me parace una genial idea que lo celebréis en Argentina... 
Aunque aquí estemos justo entrando en el otoño, el frío y la lluvia... feliz día de la Primavera para todos aquellos que podéis disfrutarla en estos instantes!!


----------



## liona

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, 
Alguien Me Podria Ayudar E Decir...... *Feliz Dia Del Amor*!!!???
Gracias!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Liona:

"Joyeux jour de l'amour !" o "Joyeuse fête des amoureux!"

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## raidam

Salut,

Et pourquoi pas bonne saint-Valentin ou joyeuse saint-Valentin. Car je pense que tu te réfères à cela ...

A bientôt.


----------



## liona

_Merci beacoup par vous aide!!!_
_A bientôt._


----------



## Yul

liona said:


> _Merci beacoup par vous aide!!!_
> _A bientôt._




On dit: " Merci beaucoup pour votre aide ".

Espérant, t'avoir aidé quelque peu .

Yul


----------



## Ana_lu

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour!  Je suis étudiante de Francais mais Je ne parle pas beacoup Fracais.  Ma doute est comme tu dit Happy Valentine's Day! ***


----------



## Astrale

Oui, c'est tout à fait correct  
Joyeuse Saint-Valentin, bonne Saint-Valentin, heureuse Saint-Valentin...
Tout ça est correct 

J'en profite pour souhaiter une heureuse St-Valentin à tous les amoureux de ce forum !


----------



## Ana_lu

Marci beaucoup!!!!! Je te souaiter une bonne Saint Valentin!! ***

*** Pas d'anglais sur ce forum, merci.

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## liona

Ups!!!! Merci !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen_neechan

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​

Hola a todos. Me gustaría saber si las traducciones de estas frases son correctas. 


Feliz día de la madre: *Joyeux jour de la mère.* 

Feliz día del padre: *Joyeux jour du père.*


Espero su ayuda. Muchas gracias.


 Jen-neechan ​


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jen-neechan:

Solemos felicitar a la gente diciendo:

Bonne fête des mères / des pères !

o Bonne fête maman /papa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## josepbadalona

Los días se llaman : fête des mères, fête des pères
pero si felicitas a alguien, le dices "bonne fête papa/maman"


----------



## Jen_neechan

Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda y hasta la próxima.


 Jen-neechan ​


----------



## aleja05

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​

hola quisiera saber como se traduce correctamente : *feliz dia del amor y la amistad *en frances.
gracias...


----------



## grandluc

Peut-être "Bonne fête de l'amour et de l'amitié", pero no te olvides, la próxima vez de intentar traducirlo. Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## esteban

Hola aleja05:

En Francia se celebra "San Valentín" ("Saint-Valentin") que sería el equivalente de nuestro "día del amor y la amistad". Digo "equivalente" pero no es tan así porque en Francia _la Saint-Valentin_ es el día en que más bien consientes a tu media naranja, no tanto a tus amigos. Puedes decir "Bonne Saint-Valentin!".

Saludos.

esteban


----------



## olii

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
hola a todos! cómo se dice "feliz primavera" en francés? porque acá se festeja hoy el día de la primavera... bonne printempts?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Olii:

Joyeux printemps!
Bon printemps!


----------



## Martronic

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
¡Hola a todos!

Quería desear un feliz día a los traductores en francés. ¿Está bien decir_ Bonne fête du traducteur? _

Saludos

(y ¡Feliz día del traductor!)
(30-09-09)


----------



## Debaires

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
¡Hola!

No sé si en Europa se celebra *el Día del amigo*,
en todo caso me gustaría saber si -para cualquier celebración de este tipo- se diría : "_Bonne fête de l´ami_"  ou "_Bonne fête des amis_" ?

(como Feliz día del padre / de la madre / de la secretaria etc.)

Muchas gracias desde ya


----------



## tartiflo

Hola Debaires,

Tampoco te lo voy a afirmar de manera categórica, pero no creo que haya semejante día en Francia.

Para formularlo, depende de si te refieres al día en que se celebra o si quieres felicitar a un amigo:
- En el primer caso hablarás *de la fête des amis* o, si quieres, de *la fête des bons amis*, en plural y sin el adjetivo *bonne*, al igual que en expresiones tales como* la fête des mères*,* la fête des grands-mères*,* la fête des pères*, etc (no faltan los ejemplos).
*- *Si te diriges a un amigo, le dirás:* Bonne fête, l'ami ! *o* Bonne fête, mon ami !*
Entonces lo de *bonne*, lo reservas para cuando te diriges a personas para felicitarlas en cualquier ocasión (*bonne fête, maman* *!*), incluso para su santo (*Bonne fête, Michel !*).

Espero que eso te va a ayudar.



Debaires said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> No sé si en Europa se celebra *el Día del amigo*,
> en todo caso me gustaría saber si -para cualquier celebración de este tipo- se diría : "_Bonne fête de l´ami_" ou "_Bonne fête des amis_" ?
> 
> (como Feliz día del padre / de la madre / de la secretaria etc.)
> 
> Muchas gracias desde ya


----------



## Debaires

Merci beaucoup... et bonne fête aux amis de WR !


----------



## grl8

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​

Hola, cómo puedo decir en francés: *feliz día de San Valentín*... O bien
*Feliz día del amor y la amistad*?

Mi intento: joyeux jour de l'amour et de l'amitié


----------



## Paquita

Bonne o Joyeuse Saint-Valentin
Pero hay otras formas de expresarlo 

Es el día del amor, no de la amistad.. (comprueba la ortografía en francés..)


----------



## traduttrice

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour !!! En Argentina el próximo domingo se festeja el día del maestro, y estoy preparando una tarjeta para nuestra maestra/profesora de Francés... quisiera saber si puedo decir BONNE FÊTE DE LA MAITRESSE. Una aclaración: nosotros decimos "*feliz día del maestrO*" incluso a las maestrAs. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

En Francia, no existe este concepto de "día del maestro"...Deberás adaptarlo.
Por otra parte, tu profesor(a) de francés no es "maître/maîtresse" sino "professeur" (o en femenino este horroroso "professeure")
Maître es de la primaria hasta los 11 años.

Te propongo ponerle "bon jour du maître" entrecomillado (la traducción literal, aunque sabes que no tiene sentido en francés, como un guiño) y añadir debajo: Très bonne fête, madame (o professeure, pero esto me chirria). Depende de cómo la has llamado durante el curso.

En todo caso, espera otra ideas mejores.


----------



## Marie3933

Au pluriel (c'est la fête de toute la "corporation")
-> _Bonne fête des institutrices !_ (si ella da clase en una escuela maternal o primaria)
ou _Bonne fête des professeurs !_ (para los demás niveles de enseñanza)

P.S. Paquit& (nos réponses se sont croisées), mais chez nous aussi, toutes les corporations ont leur patron et à la Sainte-Barbe, par exemple, que dirait-on à un mineur? Bonne fête des mineurs!, non?


----------



## Paquita

Fête des mineurs ????

Fête des mères = día de la madre
Fête des pères = día del padre

Mais c'est bien sûr !!! día del maestro = fêtes *des*...
où avais-je la tête ???

merci Marie (una vez más...)


----------



## chlapec

Et bonne fête des *enseignants* ne serait-ce plus générique?


----------



## Marie3933

Ça dépend, chlapec. En Argentine, tous les enseignants (de tous les niveaux) n'ont pas nécessairement leur fête le même jour. Il peut y avoir une fête des instit' qui ne tombe pas en même temps que la fête des profs de fac, par exemple.
C'est à Traduttrice de voir.


----------



## traduttrice

Se trata de una profesora del idioma en un instituto, no en un colegio. Entonces ¿creen que debería usar PROFESSEUR? y en plural, claro está, ¿verdad?


----------



## Marie3933

Sí, olvida les institutrices.
_Bonne fête des professeurs !_ ou (propuesta de chlapec) _Bonne fête des enseignants !_


----------

